# Camera and monitors mounted on cnc / plasma head



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a product for watching plasma cutter/cnc machine head work? 
Will need to be both colour and replacable lens like a welding mask and not suffer ccd or monitor damage due to brightness of plasma cutter


answers on a postcard


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I have recorded one with my cellphone before, anbout 10 feet away, it didn't damage the cellphone camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i will shoot a friend who designs them an email. ill get back to you


----------

